# Early ovulation after HSG...hmmmm



## Spice83 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm just wondering if any one else has ovulated early after HSG? I have a 31 day cycle and get my first peak on cbfm on day 17...
At least I have for the last 4 months... Had Hsg this week on cd11 and 1st peak was detected at day 14..
We are due to start iui in may after pre treatment scan this month... Early ovulation messes up with my 
attempts at trying to plan this journey!!! DTD days 13 and 14 so here's hoping..

Has anyone had a similar experience?
Thanks in advance.. Beth x


----------



## mondaybaby (Oct 5, 2012)

Not quite the same and could just be my odd body but I didn't ovulate for 4 months after the HSG....


----------

